# Video: Riesige Thunfische vor Schweden



## Nuesse (8. Oktober 2021)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Würdet Ihr auch gerne mal auf diese Fische vor Schwedens Küsten angeln?


Ich bevorzuge Fische bis 10kg ,alles andere ist mit Arbeit verbunden.
Ich bin mir auch nicht sicher ob man solchen Fischen mit der Rute
nachstellen sollte ,harpunieren wäre wohl die bessere Lösung


----------



## Blueser (8. Oktober 2021)

Neben all der Angstmacherei und dem allgemeinen Weltuntergangsgerede mal eine positive Meldung. Mein Zielfisch wäre der Thun allerdings nicht. Bin eher der Binnenangler ...


----------



## thanatos (8. Oktober 2021)

einen Fisch den ich nicht ohne fremde Hilfe in mein Boot bekomme möchte ich auch nicht an 
der Angel haben . 
Habe mir schon Big Game Videos angesehen - kann dem idiotischem Gezerre nix 
positives abgewinnen - nur Angeberei .


----------



## Gufierer (8. Oktober 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> einen Fisch den ich nicht ohne fremde Hilfe in mein Boot bekomme möchte ich auch nicht an
> der Angel haben .
> Habe mir schon Big Game Videos angesehen - kann dem idiotischem Gezerre nix
> positives abgewinnen - nur Angeberei .


Sehe ich genauso, kann dieser Angelei auch nichts positives abgewinnen.
Wenn man einem Fisch mit dem Boot hinterher fahren muss, um Ihn erfolgreich landen zu können, hat dies für mich nix mehr mit Angelei zu tun.

Aber son 50kg Thun mit schwerem Spinngerät oder GT Topwatern, dass würde ich mir noch gefallen lassen und steht noch auf der to Do Liste.


----------



## thanatos (8. Oktober 2021)

ja 50 kg hätte ich vor 40 Jahren auch noch akzeptiert , heute würden mich schon 20 Kg die 
gleiche Kraft kosten .


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. Oktober 2021)

Wenn man das Geschrei über den angebundenen Wels im Rhein liest, dann war das doch harmlos. 
Hier wird der Fisch gefangen, dann bekommt er ein Gaff ins Maul verpasst, damit wird er dann durch die Ostsee gezogen bis das Vermessungsschiff da ist, Gaffleine rüberwerfen, Fisch mit 200 kg am Gaffhaken die Rutsche hochziehen und markieren. Und das alles im Namen der Wissenschaft. Ob das wirklich sein muß, warum kann man den Fisch nicht nach dem Fang markieren und einfach wieder schwimmen lassen. 
Und Fangen, wenn mir einer eine sinnvolle Verwertung nennen kann, dann gerne.


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Oktober 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> ja 50 kg hätte ich vor 40 Jahren auch noch akzeptiert , heute würden mich schon 20 Kg die
> gleiche Kraft kosten .


tja , so langsam werden wir zu alt für solche Späße


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Und Fangen, wenn mir einer eine sinnvolle Verwertung nennen kann, dann gerne.


ach, so ein kleine Spende für notleidene (reiche) Japaner ?


----------



## Brillendorsch (8. Oktober 2021)

ne, im Ernst. Bei Entnahme gehört der Fisch in der Regel dem Skipper, weil dieser die Quote hat.
Und der darf natürlich auch vermarkten.


----------

